# Solved: How do you deactivate the clipboard in Excel



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

If this has been asked before please excuse me.  Every time I copy and paste in Excel 2003 the clipboard will pop up after the third paste. How do you turn it off until you need it? And so far, I have not needed it.


----------



## Domer_und (Apr 11, 2005)

Below the clipboard there's an options button...

check the collect without showing option...

That should do it if I understand your problem correctly..

Domer

EDIT:
I might not be fully understanding your probelm, as I just tested it and no matter what I do, I do not get the clipboard when I copy and paste three times.....


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Domer, I thought that I had tried that before but I tried again to be sure. It did not work. If I copy one item and paste it, then copy a different item and paste it, then copy a third item and paste it the clipboard comes up. The clipboard icon appears at the bottom right corner of my screen. Also, there is a running tally being kept at the top of the clipboard of all the items that I have copied and pasted on that work sheet. Any more ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## noobie777 (Apr 17, 2005)

Turn off the Office Clipboard 

On the Clipboard task pane (task pane: A window within an Office application that provides commonly used commands. Its location and small size allow you to use these commands while still working on your files.), click Options. 
Clear the Show Office Clipboard Automatically check box. 
Clear the Show Office Clipboard When Ctrl+C Pressed Twice check box. 
Note To copy items to the Clipboard while it is turned off, select the Collect Without Showing Office Clipboard check box.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

It worked. Thanks, noobie777. I've been trying to find a way to do this for months. Thanks again.


----------



## tkolik (May 12, 2005)

This works with my current excel sessions, but how do you turn it off in excel completely? Currently, I have to turn off the clipboard everyday, after I re-launch excel.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Possibly this (from Jim Rech):

You might try this registry entry:

Location: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Common\General

DWORD: AcbControl

Values:
0 (off) = Allow the Clipboard Toolbar triggers to work normally.
(This is the default.)

1 (on) = Disable the Clipboard Toolbar triggers.

The "9.0" is for Excel 2000. If you have Excel 2002 use "10.0". For Excel
2003 use "11.0".

NB: edit the registry at your own risk. Back-up first.

HTH,
Andy


----------

